# 40" opening (2x) 24" bifold doors too wide 36" too small



## DIY-HomeGuy (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a linen closet and I want to use bifold doors to maximize my space. But, the space opening is in that awkward range of too big for one size but too small for another size. I'm thinking of just cutting (2) 24in bifold doors to make them fit? Any suggestions???


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What choices do you have?

Special order doors---change the opening size---cut the doors ---those are the three choices as I see it--


----------



## DIY-HomeGuy (Jun 7, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> What choices do you have?
> 
> Special order doors---change the opening size---cut the doors ---those are the three choices as I see it--


Well, I would like to cut them but, I'm not sure how to cut them to make them fit..


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

How much total do you have to remove from the pair of doors?

Do you have access to a table saw large enough for a door?


----------



## DIY-HomeGuy (Jun 7, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> How much total do you have to remove from the pair of doors?
> 
> Do you have access to a table saw large enough for a door?


Well I have 24's and I need them to be 20's so they can fit the 40in size opening...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry---that will fail---no way to remove 1 inch from each side and not have the doors fall apart--

Order special doors or resize the opening---

Or use slide by doors.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

special order would be the easiest but takes the longest. you do not want to start cutting that much off of bifolds. if you need it off the honey do list so you can go fishing, golfing, etc. reframe the opening for one 36" door and go have some fun!


----------

